

Show HN: Bright Canopy -- an Application Streaming Service for Second Life - Procrastes
http://www.brightcanopy.com

======
Procrastes
Founder here. Looking for feedback and suggestions. We're a customer of
Frame(1), so I'm happy to answer questions about working with them, which may
be more relevant to HN than streaming SL.

1\. [https://fra.me](https://fra.me)

